# Clovelly Again - 7 /10 ???



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Is anyone up for a re run - would be happy to do more gentlemans hours - but it does seem the kings are less fussy at first light???

Wopfish


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm a possible... what time?

edit...dont worry. I'm gonna stay on my side of town somewhere mid morning.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm easy on the time -I can possibly fit in with you - 8am? I'm still tripped out from the 4am starts of the last couple of days!!!!

each time we came off the water las two days - the fish were feeding in a big way - this was at 8am and 10 am

Regards

wopfish


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Wopfish,

If you're still planning on going - let us know (I'll PM you my mobile). I'm happy to do a late start and see what the day brings.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be there at 5ish


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Leaving now to meet Wopfish at 8.30.


----------

